# Murphy Schwarzenegger



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Fit frenchie! I don't know how he stays so fit though...I asked him to go for a walk and he gave me the stink eye and wouldn't go.

He does do frenchie yoga though!










"no, I don't want to go for a walk."


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

He looks great!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's in great shape! Do you ever get told he is too thin by show people (since they are generally shown fat)?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes lol! EMACIATED gets thrown around a lot.

I need to post the pic of him when he was younger...his body was more filled out, and it made his entire shape look different IMO


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murphy at show condition at six months, he was shown from 6-8 months


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow what changed?

My dogs need to lose weight. I hike them and cut back their food....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

His fur looks much much nicer now!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Wow what changed?
> 
> My dogs need to lose weight. I hike them and cut back their food....


Well, he was raised on natures variety Chicken and brown rice, I think the raw slims him out completely. Atkins for dogs lol? I'm not sure though, I do keep him very lean.

Thanks caty  his fur is finally the best I've seen it, after his rabies vax reaction it got really brittle and dull. It's so soft and shiny now. Makes me happy, guess its the raw and grizzly salmon oil


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I hate that some dogs can be fed cheap, grain filled foods and have the nicest coats.. while other dogs I guess just genetically don't have the same shininess naturally. If Tess gets too much white meat, her coat suffers badly. It's finally getting shiny now, with added fat in her diet. I'm sure that the fat in a raw diet is much higher than in kibble. Bishop has shiny fur no matter what he is fed.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I hate that some dogs can be fed cheap, grain filled foods and have the nicest coats.. while other dogs I guess just genetically don't have the same shininess naturally. If Tess gets too much white meat, her coat suffers badly. It's finally getting shiny now, with added fat in her diet. I'm sure that the fat in a raw diet is much higher than in kibble. Bishop has shiny fur no matter what he is fed.


I think bathing a dog can give it a nice coat. My bf;s dog always had a nice coat after a bath.... but now on Acana she always has a nice coat.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol too cute!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Murphy is so cute and so fit looking - The Little Stud Muffin!


----------

